# Han visto el programa prototipos de Discovery Science?



## josb86 (Jun 25, 2011)

prototipos discovery science (Prototype This!), que les parece?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 25, 2011)

dame 45 minutos que veo el primer episodio y te digo..

ja lo vi, obvian demaciadas cosa que son muy mucho muy complejas que serian divertidas para nosotros, voy a ver un par de prog mas


----------



## josb86 (Jun 26, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> dame 45 minutos que veo el primer episodio y te digo..
> 
> ja lo vi, obvian demaciadas cosa que son muy mucho muy complejas que serian divertidas para nosotros, voy a ver un par de prog mas



si viste el capitulo que esta en youtube esta incompleto y bueno el programa en general tampoco es que coloquen mucho sobre la programación lo que veo es que tanto zoz como joe se emocionan cuando hacen montajes yo pensaba que era el unico jajaja aunque no cuento con el presupuesto para los componentes como ellos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 26, 2011)

no lo vi completo y tengo 12 episodios para ver pero en el foro hay reglas sobre eso


----------

